# First Kill



## bjtowlson (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been making slingshots for a while now, but I haven't got around to too much hunting. This morning I looked out the window and saw a small pidgeon sitting in a tree and took a shot. It went low, so I took another shot and nailed it in the head with a 3/8 inch steel ball. I used a hand made natural fork slingshot with gold thera-band bands.









This was my first ever kill with a slingshot.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Great shot!!
Congrats on your kill... now time to eat it!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice shooting! Enjoy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Sting 73 (Jan 25, 2012)

Congratulations!For the first Kill Shot


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Good shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the carnage!


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

Good Job on your first kill. I like your slingshot you should be able to take any kind of small game with it. Oh did I say I like your slingshot.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sweet


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yes sir schweet schott!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting. Hope you enjoy squab!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good shot and thats a nice slingshot


----------

